# FX6 Filter Media and Direction



## mdaniel1984 (Mar 2, 2020)

Hey everyone I'm coming up on a month with my tank which is using the stock materials that came with the FX6.

I'm seeing people use different items for different levels inside if it.

Can someone recommend what should go in each level?

I have 15 assorted Malawis
120gal
I feel with the additional 6 I just added the filter needs a little more boost to keep up with everything.

Thanks!!
Mike


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## mdaniel1984 (Mar 2, 2020)

shiftyfox said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yrOqfXG2nL0


Perfect thank you for the, video!


----------



## mdaniel1984 (Mar 2, 2020)

shiftyfox said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yrOqfXG2nL0


So I guess my question is the video he puts bio media in every tray...

Am I missing carbon somewhere or don't you need it?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You don't HAVE to use carbon in your filter. Some people use it to help maintain clear water, others use it only for removing medications from the aquarium after an illness or disease.

If you decide to use chemical media or carbon, put it in the correct tray according to the filter directions.


----------



## mdaniel1984 (Mar 2, 2020)

Deeda said:


> You don't HAVE to use carbon in your filter. Some people use it to help maintain clear water, others use it only for removing medications from the aquarium after an illness or disease.
> 
> If you decide to use chemical media or carbon, put it in the correct tray according to the filter directions.


Interesting thanks!


----------



## SoccerMbunaAndShak (Apr 7, 2020)

Deeda said:


> You don't HAVE to use carbon in your filter. Some people use it to help maintain clear water, others use it only for removing medications from the aquarium after an illness or disease.
> 
> If you decide to use chemical media or carbon, put it in the correct tray according to the filter directions.


I agree. Usually chemical filtration is last as it can get easily clogged.


----------

